# Fiscalista? Contabile?



## Kinoka

Ciao a tutti!
Domanda: come tradurre _fiscalista _in francese?
Est-ce qu'il y a un terme spécifique ou est-ce l'on considère la fiscalité comme une "spécialisation" du métier de "comptable"? J'ai aussi trouvé *conseiller fiscal*... est-ce que ça peu convenir?
Grazie mille!


----------



## Blechi

Se stai pensando alla persona che si occupa di farti pagare le tasse e le imposte, di fare la dichiarazione dei redditi per te o per la tua azienda, allora la parola della quale tu hai bisogno è: _Commercialista._

Io faccio per conto mio questo lavoro, ma nel mio caso si tratta di un lavoro facile. Non ho un'azienda.


----------



## Kinoka

Grazie Blechi!
Infatti avrei potuto aggiungere al titolo anche commercialista! in pratica non capisco bene la differenza fra queste 3 parole ma soprattutto non riesco a trovare i loro equivalenti in francese!
La parola _comptable_ è adatta a tutti  tre i casi?


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao, Kinoka . In Belgio, il termine "fiscaliste", con il quale potresti tradurre "fiscalista" è abbastanza recente e ha superato, per motivi di moda, suppongo, il più vecchio "expert fiscal". È anche usato, come in italiano, per indicare un avvocato specializzato in diritto fiscale . 
Speriamo che *Corsicum* veda il tuo post : lui ti scoverà quasi a colpo sicuro qualcosa d'interessante .


----------



## Kinoka

Grazie matoupaschat! Già la tua risposta mi aiuta 
Aspettiamo l'intervento di Corsicum allora per chiarire questi concetti


----------



## Corsicum

Kinoka said:


> J'ai aussi trouvé *conseiller fiscal*... est-ce que ça peu convenir?


Je ne connais pas du tout, mais j’ai retrouvé et recopié sans trop de mérite :
http://eur-lex.europa.eu/RECH_mot.do

_Recourir à un conseiller fiscal = ricorrere ad un fiscalista_
_http://eur-lex.europa.eu/Notice.do?mode=dbl&lang=fr&lng1=fr,it&lng2=cs,da,de,el,en,es,et,fi,fr,hu,it,lt,lv,nl,pl,pt,sk,sl,sv,&val=423074:cs&page=1&hwords=fiscalista%7E _

_Objet: Projet de loi du gouvernement grec sur l'exercice des professions de comptable et d'expert fiscal_
_Oggetto: Progetto di legge del governo greco in merito all'esercizio della professione di contabile, fiscalista, ecc._
http://eur-lex.europa.eu/Notice.do?...t,sv,&val=326635:cs&page=1&hwords=fiscalista~

Sachant qu’un expert fiscal est aussi un conseiller fiscal


----------



## Kinoka

Grazieeeeee (anche per i link, non conoscevo questa "opzione" di doppia visualizzazione del sito EUR-Lex )
Mi rimane un dubbio: commercialista...
é un equivalente del contabile e si traduce con "comptable"?


----------



## matoupaschat

Tra ragioniere (comptable) e commercialista (francese = ???), il livello di studi non è uguale : livello universitario per commercialista e tecnico per ragioneria . Mi dispiace, ma con le norme europee, non sono più edotto dei nomi attuali dei vari diplomi , né desidero veramente esserlo  .


----------



## Kinoka

Ok.. Quindi sembra che il commercialista sia un contabile più specializzato e "multitask". Ma non riesco a trovarne una traduzione che mi convince!
Ho fatto un giro sul forum italiano-inglese e ho trovato questo: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=44883
ma purtroppo non risolve un granché 
Se non che, forse, basta tradurre con comptable e specificare eventualmente le mansioni svolte...


----------



## Anaiss

Un commercialista è di norma un _libero professionista_, con una  laurea magistrale in economia, iscritto all'albo dopo aver sostenuto  l'esame di abilitazione corrispondente, come un avvocato.
Il contabile può essere un semplice dipendente.

Il vostro expert-comptable  ha un albo, anche i conseillers fiscaux?

I nostri albi sono unificati, anche  se credo che Dottore commercialista sia un titolo superiore ad Esperto  contabile. (il primo ha una laurea quinquennale, il secondo una triennale, da quello che ho potuto capire).


----------



## Corsicum

Aucun avis, 3 copies sur 13 contextes pour « commercialista » :


_Portant code de déontologie des professionnels de l’expertise comptable = recante un codice di deontologia delle professioni di dottore commercialista ed esperto contabile_
_http://eur-lex.europa.eu/Notice.do?mode=dbl&lang=fr&lng1=fr,it&lng2=da,de,el,es,et,fi,fr,it,lv,pt,sk,sv,&val=515895:cs&page=1&hwords=commercialista%7E_

_D'avocat, d'expert comptable et d'agent en propriété industrielle. = di avvocato, di commercialista e di consulente per la proprietà industriale._
_http://eur-lex.europa.eu/Notice.do?...,&val=277820:cs&page=1&hwords=commercialista~_

_Telles celles d'avocat et d'expert comptable = come quelle di avvocato e dottore commercialista _
_http://eur-lex.europa.eu/Notice.do?...,&val=264215:cs&page=1&hwords=commercialista~_


----------



## Kinoka

Alors en italien il y aurait deux niveaux: "commercialista" ed "esperto contabile" et tous deux de traduisent par "expert comptable" en français!
Evviva! Il me semble que l'on en est venu à bout, non?! 

Grazie 1000 a tutti!


----------

